# Torsion bars



## Yard (Dec 22, 1999)

I have an 95 K2500HD that i'm going to bring in for an alignment soon. I want to adjust the torsion bars before I bring it in to help compensate for my snow plow. Will the shop have to readjust them to do the alignment? Any other thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I would suggest rather than cranking up the trosion bars, I would install a helper type spring. I installed a rubber load booster from Timbren Co. They are installed in place of the stock bump stops and really help with the snowplow weight.The part # is TLB-256F And is available from AW Direct, for $ 139.95 Their phone # is 1-800-243-3194
They work great, They dont affect the ride to much and no problems with the alignment.
As a side note, if this is your first alignment for your truck be prepared for sticker shock. They will need to remove the factory alignment presets, Known as knockouts, to get at the alignment bolts. It will run in the 150-200 $ range.
Dino


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

What i"ve always done with my K trucks is jack the torison bar screws 2 turns when I put my winter wheels and tires on for plowing, and back them off the same amount in spring. I've haven't had a problem with tire wear or handling.
Bill


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Could you outline the steps needed to adjust the torsion bars?
Thank You 
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------

